# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Crece la afición a navegar en ríos y embalses de Aragón

## sergi1907

La CHE concedió el año pasado 3.233 permisos de navegación, un 56% más que en 2009. Hay más de 4.000 embarcaciones matriculadas.

Navegar por el Ebro y otros ríos en piragua está de moda. Cada vez más gente participa en actividades recreativas en los ríos y embalses, a través de empresas de ocio y aventura o por libre. Para ello hay que pedir una autorización de navegación (oficialmente, declaración responsable).

El año pasado, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) aprobó 3.233 declaraciones responsables para navegar en los ríos y embalses de la cuenca. Cualquier persona que quiera navegar (por ejemplo, con piraguas, canoas o embarcaciones de motor) debe presentar a la CHE una declaración responsable para el ejercicio de la navegación y flotación en la cuenca del Ebro.

Hasta hace unos años, la CHE concedía otro modelo de autorización de navegación, más complicada en su tramitación y de pago. Ahora se han simplificado los trámites, estos son gratuitos y eso ha facilitado en parte el crecimiento de esta afición.

 En 2011, se presentaron 3.452 declaraciones responsables, de las que se aceptaron 3.233, un 9% más que en 2010 y un 56% más que en 2009. Además, el año pasado se matricularon 4.073 embarcaciones distintas, un 26% más que en 2010. La CHE aclara que una misma persona puede presentar varias declaraciones para navegar en distintos puntos. Y una persona o empresa puede matricular varias embarcaciones.

 Para presentar la declaración responsable, los particulares o empresas deben rellenar un documento (se puede descargar en internet) con sus datos personales, datos de la embarcación, lugar de navegación y actividad (deportiva, recreativa, estudios científicos, transporte de madera, etc.). Este se presenta en las oficinas de registro de la CHE o en otros puntos oficiales de registro, como las oficinas de Correos, con un periodo mínimo de antelación de 15 días hábiles. 

 Se puede navegar en ríos y embalses, pero la navegación en estos últimos está más limitada por el riesgo de propagación del mejillón cebra. En la página web de la CHE se puede consultar los tramos de los ríos y los embalses en los que está permitido navegar.


Ebronautas, una empresa pionera en Zaragoza
 Cada vez hay más gente en los ríos, tanto a través de empresas como particulares. Hay una creciente demanda social por actividades en la naturaleza. Muchos prueban a navegar en piragua por el Ebro, descubren otro río distinto al que imaginaban, se enganchan y repiten. Además, la simplificación de los trámites para los permisos ayuda, afirma Néstor Jiménez, educador ambiental de Ebronautas. En otros países europeos, como Francia, la navegación con piragua por los ríos es muy habitual y no hay ninguna traba administrativa, cuenta Néstor.

 Los Ebronautas son un grupo de enamorados de los ríos que decidieron formar una empresa para organizar excursiones en piragua por el Ebro. Aúnan la educación ambiental y el deporte. Empezaron en la primavera de 2005 y en estos años han acompañado a unas 30.000 personas en sus paseos fluviales.

 Un año con el caudal más bajo de lo habitual, como este 2012, es ideal para navegar, subraya Néstor. Ellos ya han empezado su temporada de descensos en piragua. Ofrecen numerosas propuestas para navegar en piragua por el entorno de Zaragoza: excursiones de medio día o travesías de varios días, navegación combinada con senderismo o hípica, descensos florales u ornitológicos, despedidas de soltero, actividades para escolares...

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...83238_300.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me alegro de ese aumento en los permisos concedidos para navegación, ello supone un aumento muy significativo en la afición a navegar nuestros cursos de agua.

Pero por favor, que cumplan a rajatabla los protocolos de desinfección de las embarcaciones, sobre todo para evitar la propagación del maldito mejillón cebra.

----------

